# Custom Kona Stab Deluxe highend Downhill Bike zu verkaufen



## dontheogl (28. September 2011)

Habe derzeit hier im Bikemarkt, aber auch in Ebay-Kleinanzeigen mein Custom Kona Stab Downhill-Bike zu verkaufen.
Ein absolutes, Top ausgestattetes Unikat!

Hier der Link:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/koblenz/fahrraeder/weiteres/u163818


----------

